# Painful knee



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been having a lot of pain in my knee recently, so much that at times it makes me immobile   while waiting the fortnight for the Xray to be sent to my doctor :roll: :roll: my wife suggested I try a knee brace. I found this one on ebay in America.....
....it is excellent!! and well worth the money IMHO

curlyboy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Flexi...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item870c45f067


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi curly boy

I had one of those leg braces on when I broke my knee patella, although its quite rigid it kept on slipping down, I found it better to wear over the trousers it seemed to help it stay in place a bit.

Hope the knee pain gets better, I have just had to had a total knee replacement at the moment I am in a lot more pain than I was before and I was in pain then, but the knee was unstable so I decided it was okay to go ahead with the knee replacement.

Try and get some leg strengthening and knee stretching exercises, I did these several times a day and it helps, stops your knee getting to stiff which makes it worse.

Kind regards

Pat


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi George,ive got one of those too.Mine fell in my bag at work lol.I had x rays and a scan.Mine is wearing out,so i had phsyio exersices etc.To be truefull the best thing i found was to lag it with ibuprofen 2-3 times a day.It did help i found couldnt go up and down the stairs at work or walk to far.ITs alot better but i have to be carefull on uneven ground.
Unfortunatly not old enough yet!!!!!! for a new one.lin.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There now, just thinlk how much you have saved the NHS........ 8O 

David Cameron will be pleased, that probably means he can now give the Bankers a bigger bonus, :lol: 

seriously though it is good news that your knee has been helped by the brace, it will be interesting to hear what the Doctors say - you could end up with one prescribed by the physiotherapy team....  

Hope it continues to go well,  

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Keep it moving Curly, keep it moving.

I remind you of this as a pertinent warning, not as a reminder of the angst I'm facing : my missus fell & hurt her knee, was on anti-inflammatories and told to rest her leg. A week later the DVT that formed undetected, broke free and was on its way, game over.

Seriously, keep mobile old boy.


----------



## yasmin (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.dmso.org/

Dr. Jacob said at a hearing of the U.S. Senate Subcommittee on Health in 1980, "DMSO is one of the few agents in which effectiveness can be demonstrated before the eyes of the observers....If we have patients appear before the Committee with edematous sprained ankles, the application of DMSO would be followed by objective diminution of swelling within an hour. No other therapeutic modality will do this."

Chronic pain patients often have to apply the substance for 6 weeks before a change occurs, but many report relief to a degree they had not been able to obtain from any other source.

DMSO Dr. Stanley W. Jacob
















http://www.24knews.com/viewforum.php?f=18


----------

